# Axillary Lymphocele



## vanessa01 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi fellow Coders out there,
Dr did incision and drainage of axillary lymphocele would the appropriate code be 38300? And would would would be an example of 38305 which is the more extensive code-
Thanks 
Vanessa


----------



## CULINTZ (Dec 13, 2011)

According to AAPC Independent Study Program,  when lymph nodes become abscessed or develop a lymphadenitis, a physician may choose to SIMPLY drain them with a needle.  The procedure is considered "extensive" when, due to the location and/or degree of abscess, the surgery is more complicated.  (No specific examples provided.)


----------

